# Liste mit zweifelhaften Dialer-Nummern?



## emmemm (23 Juli 2004)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Liste mit zweifelhaften Dialernummern, bei denen es schon eine Reihe Beschwerden gegeben hat?
Habe gerade den EVN von Bekannten in den Fingern und habe da die 090090001100 gefunden. Wen wunderts die ist von QuestNet.
Außerdem ist da die 090090001214 von Intexus. Ist diese Firma auch schon bekannt? Sind überhaupt schon Probleme mit diesen Nummern bekannt?


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2004)

emmemm schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Liste mit zweifelhaften Dialernummern, bei denen es schon eine Reihe Beschwerden gegeben hat?


Ja, bei der RegTP! Und jeder Beschwerdeführer sollte sich auch dorthin wenden.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juli 2004)

emmemm schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Liste mit zweifelhaften Dialernummern, bei denen es schon eine Reihe Beschwerden gegeben hat?
> Habe gerade den EVN von Bekannten in den Fingern und habe da die 090090001100 gefunden. Wen wunderts die ist von QuestNet.
> Außerdem ist da die 090090001214 von Intexus. Ist diese Firma auch schon bekannt? Sind überhaupt schon Probleme mit diesen Nummern bekannt?



Ist dein Bekannter DIALERSAMMLER? Wenn ja: Willkommen im Club der Dial-In-Philatelisten und viel Spaß im Dialerschutzmotzforum.

Hamburger Atze


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2004)

emmemm schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ist da die 090090001214 von Intexus. Ist diese Firma auch schon bekannt?


Die wurde hier im Forum, ganz am Rande, schon ab und an mal gestriffen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/view...stdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=090090001214
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/view...stdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=090090001214
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5994&highlight=090090001214
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6036&highlight=090090001214
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5369&highlight=090090001214

Du kannst Dich aber auch mal unter "Demo" auf http://www.rechtskonform.de/ kundig machen und Deine persönlichen Erlebnisse mit der Demo von Intexus abgleichen.


----------



## emmemm (23 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, bei der RegTP! Und jeder Beschwerdeführer sollte sich auch dorthin wenden.



Ja,ja das habe ich ihm inzwischen auch geraten und ihm gleich ein Formular in die Hand gedrückt.

Trotzdem fände ich es interessant, wenn man sich schnell einen Überblick verschaffen könnte, ob es mit der fraglichen Nr. viele Betroffene gibt, wie z.B. bei der 090090001090 von QN o.ä.
oder ob man ein exotischer Einzelfall ist.

Wenn man zu einem der "TOP TEN" gehört, ist sicher auch die Argumentation etwas einfacher.


----------



## Dino (23 Juli 2004)

Unter meinen Favoriten habe ich einen Link zur RegTP stehen, in dem eine Liste von Mehrwertnummern vorhanden ist, gegen die Sanktionen verhängt wurden. Allerdings ist der Server der RegTP derzeit wohl nicht zu erreichen...

http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/18/index.html


----------



## technofreak (23 Juli 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist der Server der RegTP derzeit wohl nicht zu erreichen...l



Der Server schon,  http://www.regtp.de ist mit allen Seiten, die ich aufgerufen habe 
"on-line" , nur die spezielle Seite  scheint sehr "regen" Zuspruch zu haben   

tf


----------



## Dino (23 Juli 2004)

Bei mir geht da auf der gesamten RegTP.de nix! Also sowas von nix, das gibbas ganich!

Holst Du die Daten aus 'm Cache oder sind wir hier am Polarkreis ganz von der Behörde verlassen?


----------



## technofreak (23 Juli 2004)

Dann muß das bei  dir liegen:



> Die Regulierungsbehörde
> 
> 
> für Telekommunikation und Post informiert über den deutschen Telekommunikations- und Postmarkt, die rechtlichen Grundlagen und über wichtige Verbraucherrechte in diesen innovativen Märkten.



in dieser Sekunde copy/pastet 

mach mal tracert


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 Juli 2004)

```
bash>ping [url]www.regtp.de[/url]
PING [url]www.regtp.de[/url] (217.111.27.20) 56(84) bytes of data.
^
--- [url]www.regtp.de[/url] ping statistics ---
15 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 14010ms
```
Von hier geht nichts. Traceroute bleibt bei regtp.customer.fra.de.colt.net (in Frankfurt?) haengen.
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## technofreak (23 Juli 2004)

Tut mal ein bißchen Öl auf euer Leitung   

zugegeben mit  tracert  sieht man schon mal einen  "Hickser" vor der letzten Station:  
(www.cept-cerp.org (217.111.27.20)

aber ansonsten gehts reibungslos


----------



## Dino (23 Juli 2004)

Nu gehdä widda! Und ich dachte schon, wir hier oben am Polarkreis wären von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten


----------



## emmemm (23 Juli 2004)

Genau! So eine Liste wie die von der RegTP meinte ich....

Aber wenn die Nummer da auftaucht, brauchen wir hier ja nicht mehr diskutieren, oder?

Wie wär's mit einer Hitparade der Nummern mit den meisten Beschwerden hier im Forum...

*"Und diese Woche auf Platz 1 Ihrer Dialer-Shitparade die 
09009000XXXX der Firma YYY"*

.....


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juli 2004)

In UK gibt es so etwas...
 icstis 

und man trifft dort gute Bekannte!
Ein Service, den die RegTP schnellstens einführen sollte, damit die Dumpfbacken mal was zu maulen haben, die immer so tun, als wäre man nur in Deutschland hinter den Dial(l)ern her 
cici


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juli 2004)

cici schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Service, den die RegTP schnellstens einführen sollte, damit
> die Dumpfbacken
> mal was zu maulen haben, die immer so tun, als wäre man nur in Deutschland
> hinter den Dial(l)ern her
> cici


meinste mit Dumpfbacke so was in der Art  .....
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=67459#67459


			
				Anonymer Mauler schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dein Bekannter DIALERSAMMLER? Wenn ja: Willkommen
> im Club der Dial-In-Philatelisten und viel Spaß im Dialerschutzmotzforum.
> Hamburger Atze


cp


----------



## dotshead (23 Juli 2004)

> Habe gerade den EVN von Bekannten in den Fingern und habe da die 090090001100 gefunden. Wen wunderts die ist von QuestNet.
> Außerdem ist da die 090090001214 von Intexus. Ist diese Firma auch schon bekannt? Sind überhaupt schon Probleme mit diesen Nummern bekannt?



Nee ich wunder mich über gar nüx mehr. Nen Bekannter hat  zufällig auch noch 2 Dialer drauf, wobei  zumindest einer nicht auffälllt. aber egal, bei solchen Beiträgen habe ich immer das Gefühll, dass die momentane Anti-Dialer-Hysterie viele Trittbrettfahrer auf den Plan ruft, die zwar die Dienstleistung genossen haben, aber hinterher schrein, NIEMALS als die Kosten auf der Tel-Rechnung waren.


----------



## emmemm (24 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Nee ich wunder mich über gar nüx mehr. Nen Bekannter hat  zufällig auch noch 2 Dialer drauf, wobei  zumindest einer nicht auffälllt. aber egal, bei solchen Beiträgen habe ich immer das Gefühll, dass die momentane Anti-Dialer-Hysterie viele Trittbrettfahrer auf den Plan ruft, die zwar die Dienstleistung genossen haben, aber hinterher schrein, NIEMALS als die Kosten auf der Tel-Rechnung waren.



Sieht das nach gewollter Inanspruchnahme aus?
19:17:17 Dauer 00:00:57 090090001100
19:20:56 Dauer 00:05:18 090090001100
19:26:25 Dauer 00:01:37 090090001100
alles an einem Tag.

oder das:
21:04:04 Dauer 00:03:30 090090001214
21:11:49 Dauer 00:01:39 090090001100
21:13:39 Dauer 00:01:04 090090001100
auch an einem Tag.

So blöd ist kein Mensch!
Wenn man pauschal für eine Leistung bezahlen muss, dann nutzt man die auch aus!
Das ist im Leben kein Trittbrettfahrer.


----------



## Reducal (24 Juli 2004)

emmemm schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht das nach gewollter Inanspruchnahme aus?


Ja, unter gewissen Umständen.


			
				emmemm schrieb:
			
		

> So blöd ist kein Mensch!


Blöd vielleicht nicht aber offensichtlich unerfahren bzw. die eingeblendeten Fenster nicht lesen wollend.


----------



## dotshead (24 Juli 2004)

emmemm schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht das nach gewollter Inanspruchnahme aus?
> 19:17:17 Dauer 00:00:57 090090001100
> 19:20:56 Dauer 00:05:18 090090001100
> 19:26:25 Dauer 00:01:37 090090001100
> ...



Da du nicht schreibst. dass es sich um einen Dropcharge-Dialer handelt, gehe ich von einem normalen Dialer aus. Und die Einwahldauer ist mEn normal. Also keine Verbindungen die sich ständig neu aufbauen.


----------



## dotshead (24 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Blöd vielleicht nicht aber offensichtlich unerfahren bzw. die eingeblendeten Fenster nicht lesen wollend.


 Oder bewusst das Angebot nutzend und hinterher verwundert über die Kosten.


----------



## jupp11 (24 Juli 2004)

Wenn das so weiter geht, sollte der Thread ins OT verschoben werden unter dem Titel 
"Orakeleien zu Dialereinwahlen" 

j.


----------



## sascha (24 Juli 2004)

> viele Trittbrettfahrer (...), die zwar die Dienstleistung genossen haben, aber hinterher schrein, NIEMALS als die Kosten auf der Tel-Rechnung waren.



Solche Leute scheitern spätestens dann, wenn sie die Zahlung verweigern und der Anbieter nachweist, dass alles korrekt gelaufen ist. Letzteres gehört zum ganz normalen Beschwerdemanagement, das jeder Geschäftsmann (oder wer sich dafür hält) beherrschen sollte. Insofern sind Trittbrettfahrer zwar auch für uns ärgerlich, dennoch sollte man so etwas nicht automatisch unterstellen. 

Btw.: Wenn ich (unberechtigte) Beschwerden bekommen würde, weil "offensichtlich unerfahrene" Kunden Probleme haben, würde ich mal überlegen, wie ich mein Abrechnungssystem besser, transparenter und idiotensicherer machen kann


----------



## Dino (24 Juli 2004)

Und außerdem:

Ich denke mal, dass dotshead als "alter Hase" sicher einige gute Beispiele für die 1214 kennt. U.a. gibt es dort (vielleicht) professionelle Hausaufgaben und (möglicherweise) lustige Malvorlagen für Drittklässler. Und das zum extremen Taschengeldtarif von nur 29,95 €/Einwahl.
 :gruebel: 
Genauuuuu! Das sind die Seiten, deren Betreiber vor rund 3 Wochen noch der Meinung waren, dass es seriös sei, mit Minimalkontrast (dunkelorange auf mittelorange) in Arial 7 (oder war das noch kleiner) darauf hinzuweisen, dass das Angebot nur ab 18 sei und eben zum genannten Preis. Dann plötzlich - etwa ein Anflug von schlechtem Gewissen?? - erschien das etwas deutlicher am unteren Rand.
Dafür würde dann das Download-Fenster entsprechend kastriert. Und auch bei der Installation erfährt der geneigte Drittklässer nix! Erst im allerletzten Schritt zeigt der "Login-Assistent" nocht einmal sein wirkliches Begehr: Muttis Kohle!

Aber das zahlt Mutti gerne! Nur 30 € für Malvorlagen! Das ist ja fast ein Schnäppchen! Sag mal, dotshead, für wie beknackt hältst Du die Leute eigentlich? Sicher sind sie nicht wachsam genug, aber auf keinen Fall so bescheuert, im Vollbesitz ihrer geistigen Kräfte 30 € (zur Verdeutlichung für ganz Konservative: 60 DM !!!) für Malvorlagen rauszuschmeißen, die man für 3 € in Mengen in einem dicken Malbuch bekommt (und nicht noch extra ausdrucken muss). Und wachsam sind die Leute nur deshalb nicht genug, weil sich kein Nicht-Eingeweihter vorstellen kann, dass es Menschen gibt, die so etwas durchziehen!

Ist mir schlecht! :kotz:


----------



## dotshead (24 Juli 2004)

@Dino
Ich habe mir natürlich nicht jeden Dialer angeguckt, der die 1214 benutzt sondern nur von der generellen Möglichkeit gesprochen. Die Einwahlzeiten lassen jedenfalls nicht darauf schliessen, dass hier abgezockt wurde. Interpretiere nicht mehr in mein Posting als drinsteht. AFAIK liegen
die Haltezeiten bei minutenbasierten Dialern im Erotiklbereich bei  ca. 3 - 5 Minuten. (je nach Schnelligkeit)


----------



## dvill (24 Juli 2004)

> Blablabla ... bei solchen Beiträgen habe ich immer das Gefühll, dass die momentane Anti-Dialer-Hysterie viele Trittbrettfahrer auf den Plan ruft, ... blablabla


Bei solchen Beiträgen habe ich immer das Gefühl, dass Leute, die nichts zum Thema wissen, dieses Nichts besser für sich behalten würden.

Pauschale Verunglimpfungen von Betroffenen als "Trittbrettfahrer" ohne begründete Anhaltspunkte sind geschmacklos, speziell in diesem Forum.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:


Da du nicht schreibst. dass es sich um einen Dropcharge-Dialer handelt, gehe ich von einem normalen Dialer aus. Und die Einwahldauer ist mEn normal. Also keine Verbindungen die sich ständig neu aufbauen.


Man muss wohl zum harten Kern der Dialer-Anbieter gehören um solche Verbindungszeiten 

19:17:17 Dauer 00:00:57 090090001100 
19:20:56 Dauer 00:05:18 090090001100 
19:26:25 Dauer 00:01:37 090090001100 
alles an einem Tag. 

oder das: 
21:04:04 Dauer 00:03:30 090090001214 
21:11:49 Dauer 00:01:39 090090001100 
21:13:39 Dauer 00:01:04 090090001100 
auch an einem Tag. 

als normal und gewollt zu betrachten.

Für alle übrigen Leser dürfte klar sein, dass eine Nutzung im Minutenbereich völliger Nonsens ist und dabei nichts herauskommen kann. Ganz heftig wäre es im Übrigen, wenn es sich doch um einen Dropcharge-Dialer handeln würde, der 30,-- EUR in Rechnung stellen will und das gleich mehrmals kurz hintereinander.

Der Hinweis auf den Erotikbereich ist auch so eine beliebte Formulierung aus der Dialer-Szene, um Dialer-Opfer zahlungswillig zu klopfen. Hier wird mit der Angst der unschuldigen Opfer vor einer "öffentlichen Bloßstellung" gespielt. Gerade bei kleineren Beträgen ist diese Strategie in der Regel leider erfolgreich. Die Leute zahlen um "die Sache vom Tisch zu haben". Insofern ist - falls derartige Einwahlzeiten normal sind - das ein weiteres Indiz dafür, dass im Dialer-Bereich Unregelmäßigkeiten eher die Regel als Ausnahme sind. 

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## jupp11 (24 Juli 2004)

Paul-Merlin schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss wohl zum harten Kern der Dialer-Anbieter gehören um solche Verbindungszeiten
> ...
> als normal und gewollt zu betrachten.


harter Kern wohl nicht , eher Mitläufer und Anbiederer, wer die Postings seit Beginn 
(DS-Forum)  verfolgt hat , wurde immer wieder mit diesen unerfreulichen Erklärungen und Unterstellungen 
 angeödet ...

j.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2004)

Die einwahlzeiten liessen sich vielleicht etwas besser beurteilen, wenn man wuesste, welcher "content" in diesen zeiten "geflossen" ist.

Fragt man aber nach, fuer welche "leistungen" man bezahlen soll, bekommt man oft genug keine (befriedigende) antwort.

Warum nur ??? 8) 

GASTon


----------



## dotshead (25 Juli 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Pauschale Verunglimpfungen von Betroffenen als "Trittbrettfahrer" ohne begründete Anhaltspunkte sind geschmacklos, speziell in diesem Forum.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Herr Vill mal wieder, als Rächer der Enterbten?


----------



## dotshead (25 Juli 2004)

Paul-Merlin schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss wohl zum harten Kern der Dialer-Anbieter gehören um solche Verbindungszeiten
> 
> 19:17:17 Dauer 00:00:57 090090001100
> 19:20:56 Dauer 00:05:18 090090001100
> ...



*lol* Du hast gelesen was ich geschrieben habe oder?*Merkbefreiung rüberschieb*


----------



## dotshead (25 Juli 2004)

Während Du gar nix beiträgst, ausser Pöbeleien? *lachweg*


----------



## jupp11 (25 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> ausser Pöbeleien?


wer pöbelt denn hier?


			
				dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Paul-Merlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Vill mal wieder, als Rächer der Enterbten?


Was für ein armseliges Repertoire an Wörtern, man sieht wo jemand sein geistiges Zuhause hat ...

mehr verbale Ausfälle,  umso besser, die eigentliche (geistige und finanzielle)  Heimat wird dann deutlicher   

j.


----------



## dotshead (25 Juli 2004)

Ups warum erkenne ich in meinen Postings keine verbalen Ausfälle? Langsam herrschen hier wirklich Heise-Zustände.. Jupp hat zwar nüx zu  sagen, aber hauptsache man postet. :argue:


----------



## jupp11 (25 Juli 2004)

Das ist das Problem, wenn man sich lange genug im Heiseforum rumtreibt, verliert man die Maßstäbe.

j.


----------



## dotshead (25 Juli 2004)

Wenn man sich anscheinend hier rumtreibt, verliert man  die Objektivität?


----------



## Dino (25 Juli 2004)

Du bist ja lange genug dabei!


----------



## dotshead (25 Juli 2004)

Aber auf beiden Augen sehend. Einige vermögen das wohl nicht.


----------



## sascha (25 Juli 2004)

Nachdem die Eingangsfrage 





> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Liste mit zweifelhaften Dialernummern, bei denen es schon eine Reihe Beschwerden gegeben hat?


 längst beantwortet ist und die restlichen 30 Mitteilungen imho keinen weiteren Nutzwert haben (außer für die Popcorn-Industrie), erlaube ich mir, diesen Thread zu schließen.


----------

